# found another baby bird. not a pigeon!



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

this bird (any idea what it is?) was found at work by some residents. they said they heard some noises underneath the dishwasher and removed the kick plate and found it. its crazy and i dont even know how its possible but thats what they told me.
i know this is a pigeon forum but i was hoping someone here might know something that could help me out with this bird.
it opens its beak at first sight of a syringe and already ate a little exact but i got worried that i might fill a passage that might choke it like a pigeon. is the anatomy the same with all birds, can i just squirt a little in let it swallow and repeat?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That is a Starling!!! What a cute little soul!! Feed it wellness kitten canned food on a paint brush to start... It will know what to do as it gapes. Good luck with it. It should really be with another Starling in order for it to properly be rehabbed and released back to the wild. Go to Starlingtalk.com to learn more.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, it won't overeat and it will gape until it is full. Feed it!!!! hungry little devil! You want a high protein food. You can mix a hard boiled or scrambled egg into the wet cat food to add nutrition. Oh how it makes me miss my starling rehabs... they all released and are free out there somewhere!


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

ok i cant get onto the starlingtalk forums because the admin has to approve it first 

so i put cat food on a paint brush and itll figure out how to get it off? anything else i should do for it?

when i squirt a little exact in its mouth it just keeps its mouth open like it wants more! is the exact not good for it?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

The Exact is not bad for it... but not necessary either. If the paint brush is not working, try a glob of cat food on a straw that you cut the tip into a spoon shape... orrrrrr... a plastic spoon or fork handle end. It will swallow a good amount each time... judging from his photo, a pea size blop might do.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You don't have to feed the exact if you feed him cat food, boiled egg and you can offer also some fruits and vegetables cut in little pieces. You can also feed dry cat food soaked in water.
He is so cute.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

You must feed this baby every 20 minutes to start. It will eat until it is full. It is not a crop feeder like pigeons. It should start eating in the early a.m. like 6 or 7ish and feed all day every 20 minutes until around 7-pm. If this is not at all doable for you, please find a rehabilitator to do the task! Someone in your area may even have other Starlings. They really do need eachother or else you risk imrinting.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

You should be approved shortly by Starling Talk. Until then here is some info from their website. Exact is not a good food and the baby should take the food off what ever you use to feed it. If all you have is the dog or cat food soak that and use it until you can get the rest.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/emergencycare.htm

If you continue to have problems logging on with them please PM me and I will get you help.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks. i found after poking around starlingtalk that theres lots info. going to go get it some dog or cat food! 
will it be ok if i leave outdoors in a cage on a covered patio? i live in tacoma, wa. running out of room in the house!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I would just worry about neighborhood cats or dogs or racoons or.... can you bring it in the car with you in the cage?? Any rehabbers in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Excuse me for jumping in but...you should not leave the bird outside in a cage either at night or during the day. They are many preitors that would find it to be a nice feast. Rats are the first to come to mind.
It's really close to being able to eat on it's own or try tempting it with food and see what happens. I think you can get away with feeding it less often that every 20 min. Maybe mince some grapes and apples and put on the floor of the cage and when the bird gapes, play with the food with what ever you are using to feed him with.
It would also be a good idea to put a mirror in the cage with him.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That baby is most definately not ready to eat on its own!!! Look at the flanges Charis! It is quite the little peanut! Every 20 minutes to start! then 30, then 45... then when it picks and forages on it's own, and eats some on it own, every hour will do... no baby this little would survive without fostering.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I have raised a lot of starlings and have to say that the diet on Starling Talk is the best. I usually stick to it because it has everything a baby starling needs. The baby needs to be inside and even though it's feathered I'd keep half of it's cage/ nest on a heating pad on low. You can wait 30-45 minutes between feedings.

Be sure to check your junk mail just in case ST emailed and you didn't see it. They are usually pretty quick about accepting people. Once there if you are unable to keep the baby long term they may be able to help. Also Littlestar or TAWhatley on this board really knows their stuff about starlings and I'm sure if you PM'd them they would be a great help too. I'm sure there are others on this board who know a lot too but those are two I know and have helped me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No, not totally on his own but he can start exploring it. I didn't mean to just put food in the cage and leave him be. They are so smart and curious that a lot of times they will figure it out a bit sooner. 
That's my experience.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

i got the innova puppy (soaking right now), calcium and eggs. no multivitamins. i hate giving my money to petco but i went against everything to get the vitamins, turns out the vitamins they had were 5 months passed experiation!
ill be keeping it inside now. i didnt think about preditors. hopefully ill find a rehabber for it. if i dont then what?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be wonderful to find someone that has others around the same age.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

In my opinion if we could find a rehabber for you that rehabs starlings that would be best. They would have others his age so he doesn't become imprinted/ tame and be releasable. If that isn't possible they make really great companion birds and you could keep it. Of course that may not be for you and in that case hopefully you could find someone to take it on Starling Talk. They often help with adoptions. I have a young starling that is too tame to release that I adopted from the board. 

I just want to say that your doing really great for this little bird. Mix the diet with the ingredients you have that are good and use that for food. It will be good enough as you are doing the best you can with your unexpected arrival. As a starling lover and carer to 9 I really appreciate your effort.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

If you let me know where you are I will check and see if anyone on ST knows of a rehabber near you.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

jazicat, tacoma wa.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

fimbulwinter, Exact is definately the wrong diet to feed a starling. Starlings are not seed eaters at all due to they have no crop and their systems won't digest it, their diet in the wild consist of bugs and some fruits. They need a diet that has at least 32% protient, which would be from chicken. Be very careful about taking this baby to a rehabber, most will put it down instead of rehabbing. If you still have trouble getting on to Starling Talk let me know. You you would like you could send me a pm. BTW! I'm also from Starling Talk and I have pet starlings, but also rehab starlings too.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

She's getting the right diet together Jess. Do you know of any rehabbers in Tacoma?


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

jazi, he's! im male.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry I'm looking for rehabbers but be sure to ask any if they actually rehab starlings. Many don't and won't tell you.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I'm going to check with Ronni, she might know if there are any in that area. I don't know of any off hand.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I just emailed Ronni, so hopefully I will hear from her soon if there are any rehabbers in that area.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

is it normal for them at this age to be clumsy? it walks backwards, never forwards. maybe its injured? i cant tell.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They can be clumsy at that age and hopefully is fine . I found this rehab center and it's a ways from you but maybe they know someone closer.

Washington, Northwest region, Snohomish County (Lynnwood)..... (425) 787-2500 ex.817 

The Progressive Animal Welfare Society (PAWS) 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: all species 
Comments: PAWS treats approximately 5000 injured and orphaned patients each year 

I have no idea what kind of center they are so I would call and make sure they rehab starlings. Like I said some centers don't.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I think its normal to be a little clumsy, it doesn't look injured. These guys will back up when they poop. Your starling isn't standing right up yet on its leg yet, right?


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

no its not standing yet at all. scoots around a little.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

Jazicat said:


> They can be clumsy at that age and hopefully is fine . I found this rehab center and it's a ways from you but maybe they know someone closer.
> 
> Washington, Northwest region, Snohomish County (Lynnwood)..... (425) 787-2500 ex.817
> 
> ...


i totally forgot about paws. i adopted my dog from them! they can be difficult to get in touch with my ill try tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm glad I could find something helpful. I really hope they can help you with this baby.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure. Mine always walked backwards some, especially when they would poop. At the age yours is that is that's normal. Once it gets older and starts to stand on it's legs you'll see a difference. They lose their clumsiness and will walk forward.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

fimbulwinter and Jazicat,
I just heard back from Ronni and this is what she said


> Actually, PAWS is in that area - they're in Lynnwood just north of Tacoma. They have a full rehab center, and I believe they take all species. Their website is http://www.paws.org/.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

excellent! i will get hold of them tomorrow, if not ill just drive it up!
thanks!!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad to have Ronni confirm the center. Hopefully this one will be rehabbed and released


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

so now that its 820pm does it stop wanting food? i fed it once and it ate maybe 7 pea sized chunks of the mix before stopping. ive checked on it every 20-30min to see if i wanted more but no gaping.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Try one more time around 8:50pm to 9:00pm, and see if it will take some more food from you, if not then let it sleep until tomorrow morning.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

its not wanting food this morning either 

i phoned paws and they arent set up for starlings, or dont have the room. to be honest i cant remember what they said. they gave me a number to starvey which are based in arlington wa. i was unable to get hold of someone but did leave a message.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.sarveywildlife.org/


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

fimbulwinter, Has it taken any food at all this afternoon? If this center rehabilitates Hawks, Eagles, etc, I personally won't take small birds to them. I dealt with Raptor centers who took in banded pigeons, their not on my good list if you know what I mean. Did you ever get approved on Starling Talk? If not let me know.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

its eating now! it just wasnt intrested at first. i have not got approved on starling talk yet.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Good sign. I'm going to help you out hear about baby starlings and eating first thing in the morning. The babies I have hand fed whether they are being rehabbed or a pet would never would eat first thing in the morning, it was always later in the morning. The group I'm rehabbing did the same thing and my pet starlings also did the same, so don't get nervous. Now if h/she won't eat at all during the day, then the possibility of it being sick would be good. If you want to send me your info, I will get in contact with Victoria and see if she can get you up and running on Starling Talk, but if you send me a pm.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

sarvey called back and they gave me a phone number to a lady in chehalis, wa. shes willing to take it in. im going to drop it off at the olympia animal shelter and she will pick it up after she gets off work.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Just make sure this lady is going to rehabbing it, and also make sure they will be feeding this little one all day until the picks it up, some shelters don't have the time. Also tell them you want updates on this little one.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

We Are One is a wildlife rescue and rehabilitation organization located at 307 Bear View Drive, Chehalis WA 98532. Phone number (360) 748-4618. Thanks.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

That's great. When ever someone brings me a bird, I always keep them updated on the bird(s).


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey, just checking in again for the first time since yesterday... hope the little tyke is doing excellent! BTW, I am a Raptor Rehabilitator and I love, adore and care for Starlings and the like... we are not all bad bird lovers! Rehabilitators that are open to taking Starlings are not necessarily up to something Maryann. I also have PIGEONS! in fact, pigeons led the way to rehabbing the others. Please don't judge Raptor Centers... all of us deserve a place to be special... I do hope this little Starling has eaten and you have decided what to do with him/her. Can't wait to hear the update.


----------



## fimbulwinter (Jun 21, 2007)

i took the starling down to olympias animal shelter earlier this afternoon where tammy from we are one, a wildlife rehabilitation place, will pick it up. shes got my contact information. ill post if i hear anything back. thanks for all the help!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Cricket, I'm a rehabilitator to of all birds! But lately other rehabilitators I've had to deal with who do Raptors I wouldn't let them have small birds, but if you read, nothing was said about it being all Raptor centers. Here is what I said:


> If this center rehabilitates Hawks, Eagles, etc, I personally won't take small birds to them. I dealt with Raptor centers who took in banded pigeons, their not on my good list if you know what I mean.


I have friends that are also rehabilitators who have raptor centers and I trust them.


----------

